# Bp9 mag release help



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys just bought a bersa bp9cc today and the mag release is extremely stiff even after lube. Its ambedextrious and is stiff on both sides. Any thing i can do to fix this problem? Btw its even harder with a loaded mag, except when i put upward pressure on the magazine.. Any help is appreciated.


----------

